# Yellow lab and Red Top Kimpuma!



## Inrin (Apr 7, 2010)

Just recently my yellow lab passed away, my red top kimpuma attacked him so badly in a few hours that when i came home there was no way to save him. i still have my kimpuma but im wondering if i should take him back because of his aggresiveness and maybe get two female yellow labs? they were both around 2 and a half inches and one female yellow, one male kimpuma.:fish:

23 Gallon
1 yellow lab cichlid
1 Red Top Kimpuma cichlid
1 Marble Angelfish
1 Striped Raphael Catfish
1 Chinese Algae Eater
:fish:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

When you have any cichlids, just in set of 2, they is going to be problems if they aren't a pair. (m/f) Mbuna like this, need to be kept in groups, of at least 4-5 to spread mild aggression. If you plan on adding fish, be prepared to add 3-4 more at SAME TIME, to avoid instances such as these.


----------



## Inrin (Apr 7, 2010)

in a 23 gallon though i would imagine theres not enough room for 4


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In a 23 gallon, you are going to end up with one fish alive. Get a 55 or rehome the Africans.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with emc, you need to be able to cater for them as they need to be in quite large groups to spread aggression and so id either get a larger tank or just keep the one, even though this may prevent you adding certain fish in the future.


----------

